# My budgie beak/face concern



## Ryannh34 (9 mo ago)

Hello!
I am a first time budgie owner and need some help. I’ve noticed budgie’s beak and face look different then before. Not sure if she is molting or his mites? My other budgie in the cage has no issue. I’ve had them about a month but we’re around 3 months old when I got them. Any help/guidance would be appreciated!! 








.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This poor bird has a bad case of mites and it is also on the feet, this will only get worse, you need to get both birds to an avian vet asap, do you need help locating one?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given great advice above. This bird has a severe case of scaly face mites and without prompt vet care they will have permanent damage to their beak, cere, and skin. Please be sure to get them into an avian vet right away! 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around, and please keep us updated on your budgies' condition.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Locating an Avian Veterinarian

How long has your budgie been like this? The mites are very far advanced and the poor girl is definitely suffering.
She needs treatment right away and your other budgie will need to be treated as well.
The best thing for you to do is take her to an Avian Veterinarian for ivermectin spot-on treatment which is the most effective.
She will likely require more than one treatment (generally 2 weeks apart) simply because the mites have advanced to this degree.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Additionally, I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
Bumblefoot
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage

Is your other budgie a male or a female?
If you have mixed genders, you need to be doing everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

